# Information gathering



## kckc007 (Feb 10, 2019)

Good day to all. Apologies if there is a dedicated thread which I have missed. We are gathering data to plan a Sep -Oct, 35 day tour for a retired english couple in a rented Class C.
Routing  LA - Monterey- Yosemite - Yellowstone - Colorado National Parks- Death Valley - LA. Google thinks it is 4500 miles. Is it likely this plan will survive contact with reality? At present I am inundated with information. Any more specific recommendations, suggestions , pointers or constructive comments/criticism would be more than welcome.
Thank you for your attention.


----------

